# 1760 Overrun clutch solenoid problem



## nannissan (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi,
This is a Nissan Altima GLE -98 Model.I have a steady 'service engine soon' indicator on and the diagnostic returned a code of P1760 - Overrun clutch solenoid valve problem. Any inputs for this will be appreciated.Thanks.

Nan


----------

